# CPT Code for Oxygen



## dustie (Jan 19, 2010)

When we have patients that come in with either Dyspnea (shortness of breath) we will put them on oxygen to see if their O2 sat's come up, or their tanks are too low to make it thru the visit and ride home – we need to let them utilize ours. 

Can anyone help with a CPT code for this in office treatment? Specifically for Medicare patients.

Thanks.


----------



## gramlich3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dustie said:


> When we have patients that come in with either Dyspnea (shortness of breath) we will put them on oxygen to see if their O2 sat's come up, or their tanks are too low to make it thru the visit and ride home – we need to let them utilize ours.
> 
> Can anyone help with a CPT code for this in office treatment? Specifically for Medicare patients.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you ever figure out a code to bill this oxygen?  My office is having the same problem.


----------



## dbakajwoodcpc@gmail.com (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.outsourcemanagementgroup...ling-questions-is-oxygen-a-separate-code.html


----------



## FriasA2014 (Mar 27, 2014)

dustie said:


> When we have patients that come in with either Dyspnea (shortness of breath) we will put them on oxygen to see if their O2 sat's come up, or their tanks are too low to make it thru the visit and ride home – we need to let them utilize ours.
> 
> Can anyone help with a CPT code for this in office treatment? Specifically for Medicare patients.
> 
> Thanks.



I worked for a DME company that provided O2 for patients, my understanding is that once a company is billing for oxygen to Medicare, in order for the patient to change vendors or any other changes they have to get the approval from the patient first, call the company providing the equipment to the patient so that they can collect their tanks and submit a new CMN (certificate of medical necessity) so the new provider can submit their bills.  I am not 100% sure but the fact that the patient have oxygen from a company already, by you providing oxygen also can make it difficult to get paid by Medicare. 

Keep searching because like I said I am not 100% sure. 

Annette


----------

